# Terrible windscreen condition



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

I need some advice please, I recently bought a megane r26 and have noticed in the recent sunny conditions that the windscreens is in terrible conditions with tiny hazing like scratches all over, so bad that it makes the windscreen look dusty/dirty. 

What are the different techniques to properly correct this? I can't afford a lot at all at the moment as I've got a lot to do on the car. 

Thanks


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

To correct a windscreen you need. 

A rotary, special pads and water.


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ljh1991 said:


> To correct a windscreen you need.
> 
> A rotary, special pads and water.


And some milk bottle bottoms to look through to correct the distortion after.


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

Glassy said:


> And some milk bottle bottoms to look through to correct the distortion after.


Lol sounds so easy and promising, is there a wet sanding method or does anyone know if I could claim through insurance for a new windscreen as it's effecting the vision. I think the previous owner always put terrible wipers on that were rock solid and always scratched the surface.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

B8sy86 said:


> Lol sounds so easy and promising, is there a wet sanding method or does anyone know if I could claim through insurance for a new windscreen as it's effecting the vision. I think the previous owner always put terrible wipers on that were rock solid and always scratched the surface.


Windscreen insurance gets you a replacement for the cost of your excess (often between £75 and £100). The windscreen will have to have a decent crack in it though.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I corrected the screen on my 10yr old Clio 182 to a very good standard, as good as my mint CR-Z screen.

PorterCable dual action polisher, with a 4" Rayon pad and some CarPro Ceriglass. :buffer:

Do a small ish section at a time, (split screen into 3?) with a consistent amount of pressure and time for each section.
I took it steady and did 3 sessions over the whole screen.

1st stage was a noticeable improvement, but not a wow difference.
2nd stage was the "hey this is working" stage
3rd stage was the "I've got a new screen" stage 

Don't let the glass get too hot though.

By the way - I didn't get ANY distortion from machining my windscreen :thumb:

And of course after you've invested the time in doing it, put a decent glass sealant on it to keep it nice for as long as possible and make sure your wipers glide over as smooth as possible.


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Windscreen insurance gets you a replacement for the cost of your excess (often between £75 and £100). The windscreen will have to have a decent crack in it though.


Correct, although it's not cracked; it's pitted. No need to go all stush and willfully damage it though. Some insurers interpretation of damage may still allow it.

Also, don't be so quick to claim on your insurance on the basis that it's 'only' 75-quid excess.


Will the replacement windscreen be OE?
Does your insurance policy allow OE replacement parts?
Can you nominate your own repairer?
Do you know who'll be working on your car?
Will they do a good job?

Windscreen can prove to be in favour of everyone but the insured sometimes.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Insurance replaced mine as it was pitted with lamination issues,I'm sure a decent glass fitter will swap it without questions.


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Insurance replaced mine as it was pitted with lamination issues,I'm sure a decent glass fitter will swap it without questions.


No, your insurer's nominated supplier did it. And they're more than happy to cash in on a replacement job that is outside the repair/replacement criteria as there are P&L figures to balance for the area/branch/regional manager etc. Plus, the fitter might even be on performance related pay, so he'll also be quite keen to oblige, or turn a blind eye.

Judge whether or not a fitter is good on his ability to do a good job, not if he can do you a favour by massaging to truth.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I contacted the fitter myself, I avoided all big companies like auto glass and national windows ect. 

The guy was chosen due to fantastic recommendations, and I must admit he did an awesome job fitting the new glass. 

He made all of the arrangements, so I didn't have to contact anyone else.


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

Surface pitting - or what could be construed as a cosmetic issue depending on how the wording defines damage - is not normally covered by insurance.


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

So contact the glass company, tell them the problem and they will handle the insurance company? Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, that's correct. 

No need to contact your insurance.


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

policyholder said:


> Hello, I have surface pitting on my windscreen. Is that covered under my insurance?





Insurance company's contracted repairer said:


> Oh, it's cracked? No problem. We'll get that replaced ASAP


Windscreen firm bag the job, and the policyholder bags a new windscreen. Insco none the wiser as it's within repair/replacement averages.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

:tumbleweed:

Some of the relies on here sometimes......


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

dave-g said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Some of the relies on here sometimes......


Go on... some replies what... don't meet with your approval?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I had a new screen through insurance, I rang them and they passed my details on. I got a call back from autoglass to arrange a time etc 

Guy came to my house, did a brilliant job I had no complaints at all


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

And let everyone else pay the bill through our increasing insurance policy's...


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Glassy said:


> Go on... some replies what... don't meet with your approval?


Why so personal?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Glassy said:


> Correct, although it's not cracked; it's pitted.
> 
> 
> Will the replacement windscreen be OE?
> ...


I'm in the same boat with my Mk1 Focus Rs. My windscreen is full of tiny little stone chips and when the sun shines on it, they all show up really bad  
I've also wondered if my insurance would fit a Genuine Ford screen as I wouldn't be happy with an aftermarket replacement (It still has the original screen from new). I'm funny with parts for my car, if it hasn't got a little Ford logo/stamp on it, then it's not going on haha. I have actually gone to a local ford parts distribution place and a replacement screen for my car is £130 ish + Vat, which isn't half as bad as I thought it was going to be


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a pretty decent price for factory glass. You could probably get it fitted at a decent price, most glass replacement company's will fit only anyway.

Although going by the above person he seems to think that all national company workers don't give a **** about anybody's cars, not being the case at all. But hey. 

You can always ring around to get prices and then decide from there, and find what best suits you.


----------

